# Fleischmann N scale...AC powered?



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Fleischmann make a few pretty locos in N scale that I may be interested in buying.However,I read somewhere that some european models run on AC current.Are these amongst them?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

They would be DC...:thumbsup:

Their Mallets are beautiful...:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

N scale is DC


----------

